

The ginsu knife of sales letters - jslogan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/the-ginsu-knife-of-sales-letters/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
What's a "ginsu knife"?

Yes, I know I can go and look it up on Google (and I have) and I know I can do
more work to understand your post, but why should I bother? If you can't make
the effort to make your post understandable to someone not in your domain, why
should I assume you're saying something worth reading?

~~~
pookleblinky
"If you can't make the effort to make your post understandable to someone not
in your domain, why should I assume you're saying something worth reading?"

He assumed the domain of people familiar with ginsu knives is roughly
identical to the domain of people who have ever watched an infomercial in the
past two decades.

Obviously, there are people all over the world for which this assumption is
false. However, globalization is arguably incomplete until every single human
on earth has at some time thought: "Gee. Cuts through a boot. How tired would
I have to be for this advertisement to work?"

